# Best Arrow Flight?



## Nikonman (Apr 9, 2008)

I just purchased some Easton Fatboy 400 spine shafts. They will be used for 20 yard spots only. I am shooting a Martin Scepter 4 Furious X Cam shoot thru system at 52 lbs, the length to the back of the riser (closest to the target) is 27.75 inches. My goal is to obtain the best arrow flight possible. I have several questions. 1) Should I be concerned with FOC and if so what %?
2) Should I leave the arrow length long?
3) Should I use a heavy points, 225 grains?
Your help will be most appreciated.
Thanks
Nikonman


----------



## Nikonman (Apr 9, 2008)

Please, can someone share their experience?
Thanks 
Nikonman


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

why not get the 500 spine so you can shoot them closer to what they are designed to be shot at?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Nikonman, when you get a chance, pull up the response I put out to your question in the general forum.

Keyman, the 500 FB would also work, be better spined to his bow. However, I found I had a lot more luck with consistent grouping when I went to the next stiffer FB (a 400 actually) and ran a heavier point....150gr (some of Menzer's Pro Pin Points). That seemed to amazingly improve my groups and consistency at 20yd. Not quite the set-up you'd want to run though for 3D if looking to maximize your speed as it does drag the fps down !

>>------>


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Nikonman, when you get a chance, pull up the response I put out to your question in the general forum.
> 
> Keyman, the 500 FB would also work, be better spined to his bow. However, I found I had a lot more luck with consistent grouping when I went to the next stiffer FB (a 400 actually) and ran a heavier point....150gr (some of Menzer's Pro Pin Points). That seemed to amazingly improve my groups and consistency at 20yd. Not quite the set-up you'd want to run though for 3D if looking to maximize your speed as it does drag the fps down !
> 
> >>------>


Cool, I did not know that. Thanks for posting CHPro. I just realized I was in the wrong section anyways to be adding to this. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

You're never in a "wrong" section to be adding comments keyman -- plenty of knowledge to share no matter where on AT. 

>>------>


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff, Could you expand on you set up please, I'm trying to get a good consistant arrow for spots. I'm shooting a ultra elite @ 60 lbs and really like the Easton Fatboys. Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Throat of nock to end of shaft = 29.75" (using CT adaptors, Easton pins and CT pin nocks), 400 Easton Fat Boys, 140gr Pro Points, was shooting approximately 55# with this set-up for FITA 18m and I believe I may have shot this set-up for NFAA Indoor Natl as well the same year. This set-up seemed to work much better for me than running a more appropriately spined 500 Fat Boy with 80gr or 100gr points. I also did a little playing with the 400's and heavier tips outdoors at 60yd for fun and found they still outgrouped the 500's with lighter points.....just were really heavy and slow with the heavy point weight and I didn't have enough room on my sight bar to clear 80yd for NFAA field rounds so I used them only for indoors.

The same arrows are now set up with 150gr points (the newer Pro Pin Points) and are approximately 3" too long for my son's draw length. And they are working really well for him as well at 35#!

I still prefer good old fashioned aluminum (hard to beat the consistency of an X7) for indoors and have since reverted back to some 2512's and 2312's out of my Ultra and Vantage Elites, but when I get a chance I may borrow my FatBoys back from my son so I can test them out and see how they group out my current bow set-ups.

>>------->


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Jeff! What tip weight on your X7's? Oh and thanks again for all your help at last summers outdoor fita in Verona,your a real pro!!
Mark S.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Running 200gr in the 2512's @ 30.5", 49# Vantage Elite w/ Spirals. In the 2312's I was originally playing with 170gr, approx. 29.75" arrow length out of the same bow. Then tried 200gr and it seemed to help a little with the groups, though not enough to score very well indoors this year on the FITA 18m round. Seems I was able to score better inside/out using the fatter 25's than I could with the 23's. If I keep shooting the VE w/ Spirals for indoor spots I may experiment with a little less point weight next year on the 23's and see what that gets me.

Pleasure seeing you get out to some of the other state shoots, missed you at the 25m I think it was. Hope you can get out and shoot the FITA (July 18 I think) again this year and possibly try some NFAA field rounds if you haven't already. Lot of field shoots going on down this way and I believe around the first weekend in May Eau Claire will be hosting a field round as well.

>>-------->


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

any thought of going even heavier, like upwards of 300? heard that a lot of guys shoot with that heavy of tips in front.


----------

